# Flemish Giants



## michele (Dec 26, 2008)

two flemish sister need help in Peoria IL. 

This is the email I got. I have no room at the time for them.

I wanted to contact you all because there are 2 female Flemish Giant rabbits at the Peoria Animal Welfare Shelter who need placement desperately; they are bonded sisters, one is spayed but the other is not yet. Both are friendly and they appear to have been well cared for. They last saw a vet in March 08. The info says they are litter box trained but the shelter did not provide them a litter box so they are just going on the papers right now. I do not know their age or names (they are calling them Big Bunny and Little Bunny because one is a bit larger). The owner surrendered them because she was moving to a place that did not allow pets ( 4 rabbits in all came in). The shelter does not have adequate housing for them..they are in a 3X3 concrete, very isolated dog kennel right now together and have been there since 12/15. If you have anyone interested in fostering or adopting them, please let me know and we can coordinate the transfer. I am good friends with Kathy Forst, whom some of you know, and she may be able to help transport them. I have done bird rescue myself, but have slowly been getting more involved with rabbit rescue since adopting my mini lop a year and a half ago.

Please forward this to anyone who might be able to help get them out of PAWS, which is not a "no-kill"shelter, and has about a 75-80% euthanasia rate for small animals such as rabbits. They already put one of the other 2 bunnies from this same home down because it was "not nice". These two will be euthanized eventually, but I don't know when. The shelter contacted me to try to help place them. I cannot take them myself because of some recent respiratory problems which prevents me from bringing any more animals in until I know if my breathing is going to be ok.
Thanks for any leads or assistance in this... there are also 3 other bunnies at PAWS right now including a precious spayed female Netherland dwarf that was a housemate with these two.



I have a picture as well they are both tan in color. Let me know if you can help and want the contact info.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 30, 2008)

I got that email too, the girls are sandies. Big, beautiful sandy girls. Here are the pictures that went with the email:













ETA: If the title of this could be changed to say these are Flemish Giants, it will get more attention. This forum loves our Flemmies.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone? I would be willing to help transport. These are such gorgeous girls, and I know there are people on here that have wanted Flemmies for a long time.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2008)

I sure wish I had room. They look like dollbabies!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2008)

oh wow - if I could get them here - I'd let them live in the garage with Zeus and the girls.....he'd be in flemish heaven.

But alas - I am broke and I highly doubt they would adopt to a prior breeder who already has a multitude of rabbits.

(Still yet - I'd love to get the garage cleaned out and turn it into a flemmie sanctuary - wouldn't that be awesome??)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2008)

Peg, you're going to be one of those little old ladies with like 20 cats and eats cat food to survive! Lucky for you, rabbit food is much better!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Peg, you're going to be one of those little old ladies with like 20 cats and eats cat food to survive! Lucky for you, rabbit food is much better!


ROFLOL.

I'm really really trying to cut back on rabbits. If I could get it down to....10 maybe....maybe 15 or so....I'd be thrilled.

But honestly? Flemmies own my heart - and I love watching my rabbits that live together in colonies...they are so funny how they form friendships, etc. I've noticed that some are enemies almost - and they keep grudges for a long time. 

I mean.....bunnies really can have some human emotions...not all good also.

But come on - a flemmie sanctuary - wouldn't that be SOOO cool?


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 31, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> But come on - a flemmie sanctuary - wouldn't that be SOOO cool?




And I could totally see you doing that Peg! That's my dream too, only with English lops. Well, any rabbit probably, but with a special eye out for E-lops. I'm in the same situation as you though...not enough money (and for me, no room).

These two girls are absolutely gorgeous. Breaks my heart that they are in danger of being euthanized...:tears2: esp. when you think of all the bunny lovers out there who would take them in a heartbeat, if they could. (I'd be right there in line too.) Praying they go to a wonderful home....ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2008)

Honestly - if I had the money to fly them here - I would take them in a heartbeat. I could actually put up a barrier to split the garage in half till the others got to know them. My only concern would be Splash who can climb anything...but she's pretty good natured - she'd probably want to snuggle with them.

I just don't have the $200 to fly them here....or anyone to get them out of the shelter.

Food...got that. Space? Plenty of that in the garage....and there will be even more once I'm done cleaning it out this year....


----------



## michele (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks gentle giants for renaming the post. I would also be willing to help with transport. I am just out of room for fostering.


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 2, 2009)

By any chance, are they spayed yet? I get occasional requests for Flemmies. Not often, but I could rattle some trees and see if any adopters fall out....

*michele*, does PAWS get many fancy rats? That's my primary area of rescue interest, and I'd be happy to do what I can to help the shelter out with those. The chicago area is very rat rescue-friendly, unlike what I imagine Peoria is.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 3, 2009)

BF-One is spayed, the other is not. Not sure how/why that happened, but thatis what the email said.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 6, 2009)

Any updates on these two gorgeous girls?

Jan


----------



## gbread (Jan 10, 2009)

:bunnydance:

I rescued these buns today. Had a volunteer transporter drive 3 hrs one way and another 3 hrs home in this snow storm.... they are wonderfull girls. however, need some suggestions for names.I have 1 other flem named Penny that is the same coloring.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm horrible with names so I can't help there - but I am SOOOO happy that you were able to rescue them. I have an extreme fondness for flemish giants and I hope we'll get to see pictures of them regularly if you start a blog or something!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for getting those two *little* gals, gbread  Kudos to you and your transporter on rescuing them :highfive:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 11, 2009)

*gbread wrote: *


> :bunnydance:
> 
> I rescued these buns today. Had a volunteer transporter drive 3 hrs one way and another 3 hrs home in this snow storm.... they are wonderfull girls. however, need some suggestions for names.I have 1 other flem named Penny that is the same coloring.


OMG, I'm so excited! Are you from around here? PM me! Good work!


----------



## gbread (Jan 11, 2009)

Algonquin, IL - I am the owner of " No Splitting Hares Rabbit Rescue " in combination with Fur Keeps & Dr Deb Rykoff. we have only been open since 07/08 and adopted out just over 100 buns.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

That's awesome that you were able to nab them up!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so happy that you managed to rescue them - they are such beauties.

Not much good with names, but I'm sure you will come up wit something suitable 

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2009)

I've seen that No Splitting Hares Rescue on Petfinder and saw you guys have a lot of bunnies, especially big ones! I'm so glad you jumped in to save these two adorable girlies.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 11, 2009)

I've seen all the cages you have stacked on your Petfinder listings. How do you get so many adopted out? Do you get them spayed and neutered? The economy is really tough these days. Where do supplies come from to care for all those you list?

You've really got a ton of bunnies,


----------



## gbread (Jan 11, 2009)

funny you ask - as of this week we are no longer using cages, except for a ill bun.

2nd) all our vet care is free, including our spays and neuters. we only pay for meds. 

3rd) we receive alot of "returns" from a warehouse in the area (all our cages, liter, sometimes foodwere donated)

4th) vegetables sometimes come free or at a very discounted price with some of the connections we have. 

5th) currently we have 11 foster homes helping and donating alot of man power to help.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 11, 2009)

What do you use instead of cages? Sometimes there are several rabbits shown all in one modest-sized cage. Please tell me more on your non-caging set-ups, or share a photo if you can.

Do you have extra pictures to share of the Flemmie girls?

What tips have proven helpful in getting over 100 rabbits adopted out (so many in such a short time with economic duress)?


----------



## gbread (Jan 11, 2009)

I was able to purchase 12 gold pens that are 48 in wide and 36 in tall. 

I was very disappointed when i viewed that photo. it was at a foster home and she insisted on putting them all in one cage, since they were used to "pack living" ... I assure you I picked them up and have them currently in a pen. this is what happens when i allow a foster home to post on my petfinder. it has stopped ! 

how do i post a photo for you to see ? sorry, I'm new ...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 11, 2009)

What tips are helpful WRT placing 20+ rescue-intakes a month? I don't see the local shelters being able to do that, so I'm curious as to your protocol for finding homes.


----------



## gbread (Jan 11, 2009)

a good variety of buns. 

I also work with individuals that bring a bunny and they want to find a friend for it. sometimes this placement can take several hours. 1 lady packed her lunchand came, when her appt was at 10a. She was really there for 3 plus hours, her male bunny didn't care for any one. 

sometimes just a lot of word of mouth. the vets I use support us verbally alot. Many of our volunteers verbally support and financially support rabbits that need a " a little extra work " ... many may be worked with for weeks before they arrive on petfinder and are ready for a forever home. 

I have no issues adopting out a bunny to a family with larger kids. If the parents completely plan on taking care of it and teaching the child about the animal it all works. 

since they are all vet checked and spayed/nuetered the rabbit itself isn't super $, we offer used cages to some and are working on a care package for all our new bunny familys. A boutique will be opened on our new location by the end of 2009.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow! Sounds like you've got some great vet/petstore/etc friends! I have also heard that some grocery stores will give you their "cast-offs," veggies that they can no longer sell but are mostly still good, for free, as long as you ask and show up at the time they go through the veggies to decide what to toss. A newer member on here did that for his bunny, I forget the name. Apparently just go to the produce section and ask them or ask the manager. I've been too lazy to do it myself, although I do have a grocery store basically in my front yard... maybe still a little skeptical?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 12, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Wow! Sounds like you've got some great vet/petstore/etc friends! I have also heard that some grocery stores will give you their "cast-offs," veggies that they can no longer sell but are mostly still good, for free, as long as you ask and show up at the time they go through the veggies to decide what to toss. A newer member on here did that for his bunny, I forget the name. Apparently just go to the produce section and ask them or ask the manager. I've been too lazy to do it myself, although I do have a grocery store basically in my front yard... maybe still a little skeptical?


Pet_Bunny gets some from Safeway for the Humane Society rabbits - Shadow and Jester also get some .

Any ideas on names for the girls yet? Are you keeping them, or will they go up for adoption?

Jan


----------



## gbread (Jan 12, 2009)

the larger girl is named DOLLY as in Dolly Parton, and the lil girl is SISSY as she will do nothing with our her sister dolly. they are wonderfull. will be keeping for my own collection. my flem walk the house and the rescue like cats. these 2 have been handled alot and love it. very happy !


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 12, 2009)

I am so happy you are keeping them - sounds like they'll settle in just fine. And I love their names 

Jan


----------

